# Automotive luxury



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's share some automotive passion.

I've always been big on cars, love European cars, German more than Italian.

A Porsche is my dream car, and not very affordable in my part of the world.

Currently I drive an Audi A3 and family VW Tiguan. 





















I had an A4 Quattro before the Tiguan. Wife convinced me to sell it after a bit of arguing. Loved that thing. Drove much better than the A3. Reason was our daughters birth.









Before that I had a Benz with AMG kit 









I had a Holden Caprice - which was Australias answer to the S class (but a lot cheaper). Had a V8, but not a fun one as the car was heavy!









None of the cars before are worth mentioning. Few Holdens and a Ford.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I like cars and motorcycles, had a few interesting ones in the past. In my extended family we have almost even split between Japanese and German cars, Toyota/Lexus vs. BMW. I like BMW cars, we had a 740i E38, up to this day it is one of my favorite cars. I would love to get the latest Mercedes G-Class with a turbo diesel engine, unfortunately it is not available in the US. I am currently waiting for Toyota to announce the new 4Runner, might be our next car. As for the dream cars, 1967 Shelby Mustang GT-500, Mercedes 560SEC Amg with wide bodykit, or if I’ll win a lottery Ferrari GTB275 Long Nose.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

e38 is one heck of a good looking car. I remember when it first came out. I bought a few model cars based on the e38.

I still have the 007 E38 Diecast, in box, on my shelf


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

anonymousmoose said:


> e38 is one heck of a good looking car. I remember when it first came out. I bought a few model cars based on the e38.
> 
> I still have the 007 E38 Diecast, in box, on my shelf


Very nice!!! I used to have model cars, mostly 1/18 scale race cars but they occupy lots of space, so I downsized to only two cars, Tyrrell P34 and Ferrari F2002.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

My toys....
















My daily drivers.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

2022 S 580. Too old and too fat to drive uncomfortable cars.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

The Watch Ho said:


> My toys....
> View attachment 16345641
> 
> View attachment 16345643
> ...


There a lot of cars. Large family?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> There a lot of cars. Large family?


ha, you would think right! 7 of them are for me. There are 4 more cars that my family drives. I rotate driving them like my watches.


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

Used to have a '99 E38 V8....bloody loved that car. Should have kept that car instead of the gf at the time:











Sadly she long history....this is my current ride, '04 Cayenne S, FSH, just hit 150k miles before Christmas (and I do use her as an SUV):


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Maviarab said:


> Used to have a '99 E38 V8....bloody loved that car. Should have kept that car instead of the gf at the time:
> 
> View attachment 16348492
> 
> ...


Awesome cars! I really like the color on both cars, did you pick it or is it a coincidence?


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

SixtyLion said:


> Awesome cars! I really like the color on both cars, did you pick it or is it a coincidence?


Picked the bue E38 specifically...the Porsche was just purely coincidence...right car at the right time at the right price, of course the colour did help though wan't specifically looking for a blue one, is a stunning colour up close though, all speckled and glittery in the sun. I know the 955 gets some hate because of the front end but it does grow on you and it's an utterly fantastic machine (fuel consumption aside here in the UK lol).


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

*Sold this 








*
... And baught this


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Copterguy said:


> *Sold this
> View attachment 16349037
> *
> 
> ...


CLS63 AMG, I really like this car, probably one of the coolest recent Mercedes models!


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m old enough now that I have to avoid sportier options lest I fall into the “sad old man in sports car” metric. The curse of age is that by the time some of us can afford to enjoy the cars we’ve lusted after for years, we’d just look silly behind the wheel.

Youth is truly wasted on the young 😁.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Due to too many speeding tickets in my youth with fast cars, I'm more utilitarian these days. However, I do love my Hemi muscle truck (hence forth my avatar).
The truck is scary fast, I got a ticket the first week I had it (told you so, lol). I've done all the work on it too.
I drive my 97TJ that I've lovingly restored and updated and drive on a daily basis.








































BEFORE:


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I love stick shift, and rear wheel drive. I also prefer to drive something you don't see every day. Thanks to youTube, I ended up with this:










I've learned a lot from this car. It taught me what "steering feel" means like no other vehicle I've ever driven. And the precision... The grip, the growl... It sounds weird, but I love how complete and informative the dashboard is too. One of the all time great sports cars, and you can get it for a song.

I'm also a huge fan of motorcycles.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Maviarab said:


> Used to have a '99 E38 V8....bloody loved that car. Should have kept that car instead of the gf at the time:
> 
> View attachment 16348492
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure about the Cayenne when I first saw them but they have really grown on me in the intervening time. I may be in the market for a new vehicle depending on what the mechanic has to say about my JEEP Rubicon and the Cayenne is high on the list.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

entropy1049 said:


> I’m old enough now that I have to avoid sportier options lest I fall into the “sad old man in sports car” metric. The curse of age is that by the time some of us can afford to enjoy the cars we’ve lusted after for years, we’d just look silly behind the wheel.
> 
> Youth is truly wasted on the young 😁.


Yeah, good luck with that.

I have a Chevy in the driveway, hand built by myself. Still has the factory mufflers. Nice and...old man quiet. Heated seats. Just a plain old Camaro. Nothing special. It's pretty slow.

I've never driven anything that wasn't a 'performance' car. The proper term for it is, 'Refinement'.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

entropy1049 said:


> I’m old enough now that I have to avoid sportier options lest I fall into the “sad old man in sports car” metric. The curse of age is that by the time some of us can afford to enjoy the cars we’ve lusted after for years, we’d just look silly behind the wheel.
> 
> Youth is truly wasted on the young 😁.


I agree. And like my nephew reminds me every time he enters my home, "money is wasted on the old". I tend to agree with him....... and you.
I was offered a new Corvette at a relatively low price last year and although I was intrigued, I turned it down because I didn't want to be that "old guy in the new Corvette" that we used to make fun of when I was younger.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

entropy1049 said:


> I’m old enough now that I have to avoid sportier options lest I fall into the “sad old man in sports car” metric. The curse of age is that by the time some of us can afford to enjoy the cars we’ve lusted after for years, we’d just look silly behind the wheel.
> 
> Youth is truly wasted on the young 😁.


Horsefeathers. Find a car you enjoy enough, and you'll be having so much fun you won't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

TempusHertz said:


> Horsefeathers. Find a car you enjoy enough, and you'll be having so much fun you won't care what anyone else thinks.


Exactly


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I used to attend a local bike night at a good BBQ restaurant. There was one guy who was in his 80s, probably weighed 110# in his leathers after a rainstorm. He'd tip his bike over every now and then in a parking lot or somwhere like that. He'd wait until someone came along who could help him get it back on its wheels, and off he'd go with a big smile on his face. Because he was riding. I had so much respect for that guy.


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Cool vehicles all! Fun thread! Keep em coming!

I have been blessed to own many fun vehicles along the way. Listing them out or hunting down pics would just remind me that they were all a **** ton cooler than the dadvan (suv) I have now


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Cool vehicles all! Fun thread! Keep em coming!
> 
> I have been blessed to own many fun vehicles along the way. Listing them out or hunting down pics would just remind me that they were all a **** ton cooler than the dadvan (suv) I have now


Look on the bright side, now you're old. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> Look on the bright side, now you're old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Surprised I made it


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Surprised I made it


I feel the same way.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Buddhabelly said:


> View attachment 16354560
> 
> View attachment 16354559


I was scrolling through this thread on my phone and saw the photos of your cars, I thought it is a very smart and sensible choice, Mercedes coupe and a wagon, but than I looked closer at the wheels on your wagon and saw huge vented disc brakes, that wagon must pack some serious horsepower!!! Very cool cars!!!


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

SixtyLion said:


> I was scrolling through this thread on my phone and saw the photos of your cars, I thought it is a very smart and sensible choice, Mercedes coupe and a wagon, but than I looked closer at the wheels on your wagon and saw huge vented disc brakes, that wagon must pack some serious horsepower!!! Very cool cars!!!


I think both are AMG versions! Top


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I like old water cooled Porsches.
I've had several over the years, but the one I like the most is my 1982 931 (924 turbo).












































Lately, I've been looking at the 996 as a more comfortable alternative. A gen 2 996 C4 would be nice. Maybe a C4S...

Rear wheel drive and turbo without ABS or any kind of anti spin makes for a bit more fun than I need in the snow this time of year. So 4x4, some electronic safety assistance and heated seats vs fun. 

Am I getting old when I prioritize safety and comfort?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I really believe that the only reason BMW or Porsche have AWD systems on their less insane models* is marketing. I've driven E46 series BMWs and non-Turbo 996s, and they handle and keep you safe better than most other RWD cars and just as well as most FWD boredommobiles. I've clutch dumped my 996 in 2" of standing water, and it still just hooked up. I've driven a Z4 up a slushy curvy mountain road (hugely underrated car, that) at about 8/10ths of dry pavement pace and barely gotten a flicker from traction control, while other cars were having a heck of a time. With good weight over the rear wheels, RWD in the snow is somewhere between "fine" and "great."

Get a naturally aspirated 996. You'll have PASM (their Active Stability Management), beautifully neutral handling, lower cost than AWD/turbo, and if you decide you really should have gone turbo (because you just luuuuuuuv buying rear tires 😈) you can flip it without losing a dime. Because I think the low point of the 996 value curve has been reached, and there are signs that they are starting to climb. So move fast.

Wait, looking at that front licence makes me think you're on the east side of the Atlantic. All the vehicle dynamics statements still apply, but the market is probably a bit different over there. I don't know. But I bet you'd love a natural 996, in terms of the driving dynamics.


* ultra high HP models excepted, because once you get enough torque and HP you just do everything you can to get it all on the pavement in controlled fashion, certainly


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TempusHertz said:


> I really believe that the only reason BMW or Porsche have AWD systems on their less insane models* is marketing. I've driven E46 series BMWs and non-Turbo 996s, and they handle and keep you safe better than most other RWD cars and just as well as most FWD boredommobiles. I've clutch dumped my 996 in 2" of standing water, and it still just hooked up. I've driven a Z4 up a slushy curvy mountain road (hugely underrated car, that) at about 8/10ths of dry pavement pace and barely gotten a flicker from traction control, while other cars were having a heck of a time. With good weight over the rear wheels, RWD in the snow is somewhere between "fine" and "great."
> 
> Get a naturally aspirated 996. You'll have PASM (their Active Stability Management), beautifully neutral handling, lower cost than AWD/turbo, and if you decide you really should have gone turbo (because you just luuuuuuuv buying rear tires 😈) you can flip it without losing a dime. Because I think the low point of the 996 value curve has been reached, and there are signs that they are starting to climb. So move fast.
> 
> ...


I'm not looking at the 996 turbo. Only the C4 and the C4s. I currently have a turbo that I find a bit to exciting in the snow.

I live in Sweden and the market is indeed a bit different here. There are no basket cases for starters.
The cheapest 996 currently for sale is a 2000 C2 for about $23000 with 146000 miles on the meter...








Blocket - Sveriges största marknadsplats, bilar, bostäder, möbler m.m.







www.blocket.se





The reason for maybe going for a C4S is mostly for the wide body. I like the look.
Otherwise, it's mostly for driving on ice in the wintertime that I would like a C4. 

Another plus with the C4's in Sweden is that they were often bought to be driven year around. So they come with heated seats and mirrors and studded winter tires. Most of the C2's don't have the winter package.

I'm not in any hurry. If I find one that speaks to me, I'll get it regardless of model or year. I keep a constant eye out for the right one.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Today I did some Googling and found IWC teamed up with Hot Wheels to create a titanium limited edition, 50, watch 








Introducing IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition Hot Wheels IW377904


Meet the new IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition Hot Wheels IW377904, marking Motorsport Team IWC Racing's return to Goodwood.




monochrome-watches.com














Now that is the best display box I've ever seen with a watch.

This would be very nice for Benz enthusiasts


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> I'm not looking at the 996 turbo. Only the C4 and the C4s. I currently have a turbo that I find a bit to exciting in the snow.
> 
> I live in Sweden and the market is indeed a bit different here. There are no basket cases for starters.
> The cheapest 996 currently for sale is a 2000 C2 for about $23000 with 146000 miles on the meter...
> ...


It's a bit like this down under too. There is no real market for low prices Porsches. They are considered some sort of supercar here. The Boxster used to be available somewhat cheaply, but popular now. 

The Cayman was in my used price range some time ago, but now also unjustifiable as a second car. I'm talking over $50,000aud with 150,000km, first gen too. I wished I had a crystal ball because they were around $35k with half the KM about 5 years back. There are only 45 of them listed on the entire continent right now.

I like the Macan yet since Covid, it's now insane how much they are second hand, and about $100,000 new.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Quick check on current US status. 996s are currenlty starting about $20k. Five or six of them are below 100,000 miles. Give yourself a budge of $25k and you've got a darned good selection. For a C4 or C4s they start at about $30k and go up to $100k.

Caymans are actually running higher. You've got to get to $30-35k before the number of choices really starts to increase.

Boxters are still the bargain. With a budget of $12 or $13k you've got tons of options that look worthwhile at a quick glance.

Is a golden era coming to a close? Or am I just wanting to believe that since I have an '03? 🧐


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Or am I just wanting to believe that


Yup..you are haha. That actually sounds quite cheap to be honest to me. Cars over there are always overpriced imo compared to here, but a half-decent 4S here would be 30k...GBP. Boxters have always been cheap here but they have been rising in value the last few years, you won't get anything 'worth having' for less than 8k GBP...and that's an early model.


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

AAMC said:


> I think both are AMG versions! Top





SixtyLion said:


> I was scrolling through this thread on my phone and saw the photos of your cars, I thought it is a very smart and sensible choice, Mercedes coupe and a wagon, but than I looked closer at the wheels on your wagon and saw huge vented disc brakes, that wagon must pack some serious horsepower!!! Very cool cars!!!


Thanks. They are both AMG cars with V8 Bi-Turbo generating 603 HP.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I've had a thing for Porsche 911s going back to my teens. When my friends were lusting over Testarossas and Countachs, I wanted a 911 or 930.

Probably never have one as they are priced well out of my comfort zone. And they are far from practical.

I'm currently more of a pickup guy. Better for moving kids into form rooms and hauling kayaks to the lake:


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Now we know why age and wisdom isn't wasted on the youth. lol


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

My fun car, my daily, her daily.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

ugawino said:


> When my friends were lusting over Testarossas and Countachs, I wanted a 911 or 930.


I can relate. Although the Testarossa is my all time favourite Ferrari.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> I can relate. Although the Testarossa is my all time favourite Ferrari.


I liked the 288 GTO and 512 BB from the same era.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Closest I'm getting to Porsches lately


----------



## medmike (Jul 7, 2019)

Looking at my first Luxury---> Aston Martin Vantage🙏


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

medmike said:


> Looking at my first Luxury---> Aston Martin Vantage🙏


You skipped First Class and went straight for the private jet 😁. Pics when it happens! Love AM.👍


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

I have an SL550 (my first luxury car) - but I'd love an SL65 or an AMG GT (S). However, with my newfound watch hobby and the goal of retirement at some point, I don't see myself owning a luxury sports car in the future, or even a luxury car for that matter.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Thrillhouse2k22 said:


> I have an SL550 (my first luxury car) - but I'd love an SL65 or an AMG GT (S).


The GT’s are bringing obscene dealer premiums the last few months. The Black premium is currently around $200,000. Enjoy your SL550 (which is a fine car!) and a bunch of new watches. When sanity returns you can continue your GT lust with a clean conscience 😁.


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

entropy1049 said:


> The GT’s are bringing obscene dealer premiums the last few months. The Black premium is currently around $200,000. Enjoy your SL550 (which is a fine car!) and a bunch of new watches. When sanity returns you can continue your GT lust with a clean conscience 😁.


I agree with this suggestion. I am fortunate enough to get my 2 AMG’s before the current madness. I have been a long time AMG owner, but will not pay a premium that current is rampant with ALL car makes, especially high end automobiles. Get back in that game when sanity is restored.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Still trying to decide if my watch hobby is more expensive than my car hobby.

It is nip and tuck....

Currently in my stable-

CLK 63 Black Series










C55 AMG










SL 63 AMG


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

Thrillhouse2k22 said:


> AMG GT (S). However,





entropy1049 said:


> The GT’s are bringing obscene dealer premiums the last few months. The Black premium is currently around $200,000. Enjoy your SL550 (which is a fine car!) and a bunch of new watches. When sanity returns you can continue your GT lust with a clean conscience 😁.


The whole auto market is upside down right now - but you are right. I actually was very fortunate when I got my SL550, it was right when most of the country had shelter in place ordinances and the oil market was in severe contango.

I certainly appreciate the kind words - she is quite fun to drive. Ultimately, guess we shall see where my career takes me.

Cheers mate, hope you have a great one today


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

Nokie said:


> Still trying to decide if my watch hobby is more
> View attachment 16373930
> 
> 
> ...





Buddhabelly said:


> I agree with this suggestion. I am fortunate enough to get my 2 AMG’s before the current madness. I have been a long time AMG owner, but will not pay a premium that current is rampant with ALL car makes, especially high end automobiles. Get back in that game when sanity is restored.


Absolutely agree with you both - buying a car right now is analogous to the Rolex market. I was fortunate to buy when WTI was in deep contago and the delivery price dipped negative. Lots of uncertainty then (and now), but dealers were looking to free up capital by moving metal off lots (sort of how rental car company’s sold all inventory and it hit them in the ass).

That said - the GT is more of a dream than anything. Right now I’m hoping to find a reasonable deal on a seamaster 🤞☺


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

/delete

New to the forum by bad bros


----------



## Harcar (Apr 20, 2019)

Audi Porsche guy with a Nissan or two thrown in I mostly stick to Track cars Radical Lola I build kit cars too because I have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Buddhabelly said:


> I agree with this suggestion. I am fortunate enough to get my 2 AMG’s before the current madness. I have been a long time AMG owner, but will not pay a premium that current is rampant with ALL car makes, especially high end automobiles. Get back in that game when sanity is restored.


Thing is, will the premium prices we are now seeing stay (inflation) or taper off? My thoughts seem to lean towards 'stay' unless there is some economical crash.

I too was fortune to time my A3 right. Just after Covid started and a new Polo GTI was already becoming stupid to buy. Second hand car prices hadn't yet gone completely mad - but started to. The A3 i bought had been on their lot for a long time (drive past it on my way to office) and got it at the right time. Even got $1,500 or so off which isn't very possible now.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Nokie said:


> Still trying to decide if my watch hobby is more expensive than my car hobby.
> 
> It is nip and tuck....
> 
> ...


I love the C55 - one of my favourites!

I once had a C200 with the full AMG factory kit. Special Edition model


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Traded in the 650 for the S560 uber wafter. Fairly similar. Bimmer is better in the twisties while the Merc ride is more comfortable and has oodles of torque


















But two wheels have always been my passion

My beloved Guzzi Le Mans on the Isle of Skye


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Orsoni said:


> My beloved Guzzi Le Mans on the Isle of Skye
> View attachment 16381402


   Riding in Scotland is high on my bucket list. But I'd be on a Triumph. Been (wow) riding them for almost 20 years, and love 'em. That's a sweet Goose though!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Scotland & Wales have world class scenery and the roads aren’t bad either.

Just plan on it raining every day and you’ll be fine 😁


----------



## PorscheGuy1 (Apr 1, 2014)

ugawino said:


> I've had a thing for Porsche 911s going back to my teens. When my friends were lusting over Testarossas and Countachs, I wanted a 911 or 930.


never a fan of the italians, but i have owned over 30 porsches, my current ones

2015 991 turbo s
1997 993 turbo
2015 991 gt3
1990 928 gt
2015 cayenne turbo s
1968 911


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

PorscheGuy1 said:


> never a fan of the italians, but i have owned over 30 porsches, my current ones
> 
> 2015 991 turbo s
> 1997 993 turbo
> ...


I really don't even know what to say to that. Enjoy. And punch it for me next time there's a clear stretch of road. ❤


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

PorscheGuy1 said:


> never a fan of the italians, but i have owned over 30 porsches, my current ones
> 
> 2015 991 turbo s
> 1997 993 turbo
> ...


For some reason, I've always had a crush on the 928. Perhaps because it came out when I was just the right age (I'm 58). Never owned one (I'm too practical and in New England) but always loved them. How has yours been? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PorscheGuy1 (Apr 1, 2014)

ugawino said:


> I really don't even know what to say to that. Enjoy. And punch it for me next time there's a clear stretch of road. ❤


hard not to, thanks


----------



## PorscheGuy1 (Apr 1, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> For some reason, I've always had a crush on the 928. Perhaps because it came out when I was just the right age (I'm 58). Never owned one (I'm too practical and in New England) but always loved them. How has yours been?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


i love my 928gt, is all original but i had it restored and had the engine stroked to a 508, its a hoot to drive


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

Big German auto fan here as well. In particular, BMW & Audi. Currently driving a BMW 540i M-Sport with a custom stage 1 tune. Very fun to drive! Wife has since sold that Nissan Leaf and purchased a new Tesla Model Y. She loves it but I'll take my gas engine/sound any day of the week


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

PorscheGuy1 said:


> never a fan of the italians, but i have owned over 30 porsches, my current ones
> 1990 928 gt
> View attachment 16382002


Must be an era thing (I’m 56) but man, your 928 is speaking’ to me…😍


----------



## PorscheGuy1 (Apr 1, 2014)

entropy1049 said:


> Must be an era thing (I’m 56) but man, your 928 is speaking’ to me…😍


thanks, i don't drive it enough but its a blast to drive, its an easy 9 on scale to 10 and with the stroked/balanced engine it has quite a bit of torque, it dyno'd at 390 at the wheels


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Lumefreak said:


> Big German auto fan here as well. In particular, BMW & Audi. Currently driving a BMW 540i M-Sport with a custom stage 1 tune. Very fun to drive! Wife has since sold that Nissan Leaf and purchased a new Tesla Model Y. She loves it but I'll take my gas engine/sound any day of the week
> 
> View attachment 16382964


i'm curious to know what your experience was with the Nissan Leaf. I heard it's to be avoided at all costs. considering an electric & the Leaf pops up each time for consideration. but I'd like to hear from an owner; not some Consumer Reports article....
thanks.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

PorscheGuy1 said:


> thanks, i don't drive it enough but its a blast to drive, its an easy 9 on scale to 10 and with the stroked/balanced engine it has quite a bit of torque, it dyno'd at 390 at the wheels


Bring it over to me in Massachusetts so I can exercise it. 
They're all envy-worthy (I'm not into the Cayenne, but I see their appeal). Is the gt3 strictly for tracking? Which sees the most time/mileage? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Orsoni said:


> Scotland & Wales have world class scenery and the roads aren’t bad either.
> 
> Just plan on it raining every day and you’ll be fine 😁


I've been there a couple of times, just never on two wheels. Absolutely love the people, the scenery, the peated beverages, the food...


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

bombaywalla said:


> i'm curious to know what your experience was with the Nissan Leaf. I heard it's to be avoided at all costs. considering an electric & the Leaf pops up each time for consideration. but I'd like to hear from an owner; not some Consumer Reports article....
> thanks.


Never had any issues with it. We sold it basically because of the limited range (around 80 miles on full charge). Wife is much happier with the Model Y now


----------



## PorscheGuy1 (Apr 1, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> Bring it over to me in Massachusetts so I can exercise it.
> They're all envy-worthy (I'm not into the Cayenne, but I see their appeal). Is the gt3 strictly for tracking? Which sees the most time/mileage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


i drive the cayenne turbo s the most, its my daily driver for the most part. gt3 just on spirited drives, drive the turbo s mostly to dinners/shopping, the 97 turbo and 928 mostly just sunny weekend cars, driving the 928 today, the 68 barely driven, sits on my lift and a pain moving cars around


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

An Older Infiniti still does the trick for me; good 0-60, still comfortable, and sporty enough to do a turn or two. Miles better than anything domestic up until very recently.


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

Lumefreak said:


> Big German auto fan here as well. In particular, BMW & Audi. Currently driving a BMW 540i M-Sport with a custom stage 1 tune. Very fun to drive! Wife has since sold that Nissan Leaf and purchased a new Tesla Model Y. She loves it but I'll take my gas engine/sound any day of the week
> 
> View attachment 16382964


I had a family friend with an '01 M5.. what a fantastic automobile! I still have a soft spot for those 5 series because of that car alone.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

topslop1 said:


> I had a family friend with an '01 M5.. what a fantastic automobile! I still have a soft spot for those 5 series because of that car alone.


Nice! The M5 is pretty crazy. The current model is 617hp. I'd like to get a M550i as my next one. I dig the awd. My 540i is rwd


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

anonymousmoose said:


> I love the C55 - one of my favourites!


Thank you. It is a total sleeper. It has a tune kit in it as well as a few other go-fast goodies, and at less than 3,400 lbs with the big motor, it is 'sneaky" fast. 

Most just think it is the basic C-Class with either the four or six cylinder in it, so it surprises a lot of folks when I punch it.


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

My current daily dad wagon…


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Current fleet. 

2017 Ford Expedition XLT EL



















2021 Grey Wolf 23MK




















Rust free minty 2006 Ford F250











2014 Ford SHO











I had a 2004 Mercury Marauder that I built. 1 of 980 in red. I Eaton swapped the motor, Jmod the trans, Wilwood brakes with stainless steel lines in place of any rubber brake lines, 4.10 gear, suspension mods, minor exhaust. It was one of my dream cars. Had it for 10 years. Drove it all around the country to many Marauder gatherings. Then a few years ago a POS drunk driver hit me head on. Car saved me. I removed the engine and entire front end. I was preparing the car for a new frame swap, fenders, hood etc. But my wife’s health became a priority. So I sold it to a fella in Kansas. The car lives on thankfully. 

A few pics I had on my phone. 


































Took a few screen shots off of my Instagram. 

I did meet the head designer/engineer for the Mercury Marauder program Mr Steve Babcock. He graciously signed my car for me. 





























My daughter 2005 Mini Cooper. Fun little pocket rocket. I was hoping she would have bought the S model. Oh well. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Every time you post about that Marauder I drool. Wow.

S Model? Don't test drive a JCW, lemmie tell you. 😈 LOTS of fun. I mean, if we had to have one fun car I'd have to insist on RWD, but we don't.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Used to be rather into old US muscle. My ol’ ‘69.5 A12 Road Runner.

















These days, a desire for comfort prevails…


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Australien pricing


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm really enjoying this thread, you guys have some great rides! Cars have been a lifelong passion (okay, obsession?) and where I've spent a good portion of my career. There's no industry quite like the auto industry, for better or worse.

My current daily driver is a 2021 Genesis G80 3.5T Prestige in AWD. My first forray into owning a Korean-made vehicle and I'm very happy with it; makes my 120mi daily commute as pleasant as can be, with a great balance of comfort and athleticism. Hugely impressive effort from Genesis, it deserves all the good press it's been getting. The G80 replaces a 2019 Lexus, and I expected to go back to a German sedan (540 or A6), obviously I'm not brand-loyal by any means.










And with its snow shoes on:









For fun when there's not snow on the ground, I've also got a 2021 Toyota Supra 3.0L. When I bought it in 2020, the matte paint option wasn't available due to the pandemic and limited builds, but I had it wrapped in matte PPF for a similar effect (plus the protection). I installed a Borla exhaust too, which sounds amazing.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

And the most luxurious of them all


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

You said haha. And I appreciate  
But if you are into cars, take a look at this tractor.
I am in love as much as with any of my current or past Porsches.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

We are thinking of buying an Audi Q7 after our Tiguan gets off-lease


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

I know this is supposed to be a thread for luxurious autos that we own and while this one certainly isn't mine, I think it's worth posting since you don't see these too often. If anyone is from Northern California, I spotted this Bugatti Chiron in Woodside near where 92 and 280 meet.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Time4Good said:


> For fun when there's not snow on the ground, I've also got a 2021 Toyota Supra 3.0L. When I bought it in 2020, the matte paint option wasn't available due to the pandemic and limited builds, but I had it wrapped in matte PPF for a similar effect (plus the protection). I installed a Borla exhaust too, which sounds amazing.


2022 3.0 here! A little yellower than you


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

fatalelement said:


> 2022 3.0 here! A little yellower than you



Looks great! How are you liking it? We had a couple 70 degree days last weekend and I couldn't help but take it out for a drive


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Time4Good said:


> Looks great! How are you liking it? We had a couple 70 degree days last weekend and I couldn't help but take it out for a drive


Oh I love it. Last car was an E92 M3 and I'm a huge car guy, also a huge driver. Picked it up in first week of Feb, already at 4400mi. Loving every mile. Gonna swap tires though, the stock PSSes are garbage. 

I'm in CA so driving weather is the norm here 

Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

civiclx said:


> View attachment 16417662


I don't think the Bugatti is legal to register in Australia. Saw one in Germany and Monaco


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

anonymousmoose said:


> I don't think the Bugatti is legal to register in Australia. Saw one in Germany and Monaco


Wow, I didn't know that they weren't legal in some countries. I'm not sure if that was the first or the second Bugatti that I've seen. I've either seen a Veyron before or it was an Audi R8 😄 As for the Bugatti, I was driving up the road from behind them and the first car I saw was the black one in back. At first I thought it was a Lamborghini but now I'm thinking it's a McLaren. I'm not sure who the driver was as I just stopped to take the pic. Here's another pic of a popular spot not too far from where the first pic was taken. Both of these pics were taken in 2020.


----------



## Patek1 (Jan 14, 2021)

My baby spent a lot of time with my daughter cruising 😊 and yes I have the original wheels too…


----------



## Mazzanti (Jul 15, 2021)

Started the year getting this beauty and its red carbon


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> Let's share some automotive passion.
> 
> I've always been big on cars, love European cars, German more than Italian.
> 
> ...


I always wanted to own a holden, esp. The ssv ute! The best thing i can get, holden-wise, seem to be the chevy ss, or pontiac gto (do holden educate me, though), in u.s. kids and watches, admittably, come before cars now.

Atm, i own a tesla model 3 and a ford explorer, to meet my family man needs.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

2002 E39 M5. Currently has 40K miles on the clock.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

FuzeDude said:


> 2002 E39 M5. Currently has 40K miles on the clock.
> View attachment 16536424
> 
> View attachment 16536423


This is the best looking 5-series!!! Excellent car!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

SixtyLion said:


> This is the best looking 5-series!!! Excellent car!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


Thanks!!! It is a tire shredding beast!!!


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

FuzeDude said:


> Thanks!!! It is a tire shredding beast!!!


5-Liter V8 with 400 hp and manual gearbox definitely a tire shredding beast!!! I miss these older BMW cars.


----------



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

At 58, and having been in the top 1% and debt free for decades, having owned a lot of very nice automobiles from makers like Jaguar and Porsche, I find myself not that interested anymore. I enjoyed the ones that I owned, and they were all paid for, no payments. I'm just not interested in vehicles like that any more. Give me a good, solid pickup with the basics for a daily driver. The car bug can obviously be genetic. Both of my early 20's kids are in to vehicles. My 21 year old daughter just purchased a BMW M Sport sport ute. I have a beautiful, somewhat luxurious home that is paid for, and have no debt. I don't feel much like spending money on something that typically depreciates, even though I can afford it.


----------



## Z51Coupe (11 mo ago)

fatalelement said:


> 2022 3.0 here! A little yellower than you
> 
> View attachment 16485355


Love yellow sports cars! I always tell people that subtlety is over rated.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

pixnw said:


> My 21 year old daughter just purchased a BMW M Sport sport ute.


I didn't know BMW had a ute?


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

These are just some of the cars I have owned in the last 4 years


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Only have two (on top of the tool cars that i use everyday). So my watch hobby is still way more expensive than my car hobby.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

anonymousmoose said:


> I didn't know BMW had a ute?


The X5?


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)




----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

anonymousmoose said:


> I didn't know BMW had a ute?


Wow; their line of utes/SUVs is probably more than half their sales over here. I mean you can't swing a MoonSwatch around here without hitting a white BMW SUV. There's the X1, X3, X5, and in the last year or two the X7. Had an X5 for a bit. Decent top end, but it was a sterling example of an engine that had been tuned for good HP numbers at the expense of anything remotely resembling "torque." Really didn't like it in that respect. Nice interior though, and very car-like handling. Reliability? Well, it developed a problem and we took it to the local independent shop. Very skilled guy. Half his parking lot was X5s. Sold it right after that. Don't miss it. My friend has a newer version with the turbo engine, and he had a minor rough patch with reliability but his has been good for a year or two since. He really likes it.

Dusty78, your Z is gorgeous. Test drove one of those one, and wow.

FuzeDude, that is a classic, wonderful M5. Nice.


----------



## Pakman11 (Dec 27, 2021)

Buddhabelly said:


> View attachment 16354560
> 
> View attachment 16354559


Dang, that wagon's got it going on! Wish us Americans would learn to appreciate them.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

TempusHertz said:


> Wow; their line of utes/SUVs is probably more than half their sales over here.


Just to clarify, what is a ute in the USA?


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)

Not too surprising that watch dudes like cars. I'm fairly new to horology but I've been into Euro cars my whole life. Here's the current line up.....


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

It almost hurts to look through this thread! My wife drives but hates it and, once Covid hit I joined the “click and order” crew. My late first wife enjoyed the run of cars we owned but I’m down to my Mercedes C 300 (nice enough of course) but it would be a gigantic waste of funds when I’m down to about 6,000 miles a year or even less. Oh well…I still remember a trip home from Cape Cod and my late wife was driving our Porsche at night up 495 while I was dozing. I looked up and saw 120+ and just rolled over and closed my eyes…


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

anonymousmoose said:


> Just to clarify, what is a ute in the USA?


Any of the X Series BMW's are their Utes.

Although BMW refers to them as SAV's.


----------



## Rglane828 (Jan 27, 2020)

Here's my 1964 Corvette Stingray. Love the classics.


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

SolarPower said:


> View attachment 16415323
> View attachment 16415324
> View attachment 16415325


You have exquisite tastes


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

FuzeDude said:


> Any of the X Series BMW's are their Utes.
> 
> Although BMW refers to them as SAV's.


Ok, in Australia this is a ute 

















This an SUV









Hence my co fusion. I never heard an SUV labeled a ute before. American term?


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Rglane828 said:


> View attachment 16570478
> 
> 
> Here's my 1964 Corvette Stingray. Love the classics.


Exquisite


----------



## Rglane828 (Jan 27, 2020)

anonymousmoose said:


> Exquisite


Thank you...nothing like the wind blowing on my bald head. 😉


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

anonymousmoose said:


> Ok, in Australia this is a ute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the automotive sector in the US calls them "Sport Utes" ......which got shortened to "utes"


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

FuzeDude said:


> Most of the automotive sector in the US calls them "Sport Utes" ......which got shortened to "utes"


Ithought that inside the industry, most in the US call them SUVs. In the industry, it's utes.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

FuzeDude said:


> Most of the automotive sector in the US calls them "Sport Utes" ......which got shortened to "utes"


I just ordered a Hyundai Santa Cruz….Korean Ute!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

FuzeDude said:


> Most of the automotive sector in the US calls them "Sport Utes" ......which got shortened to "utes"


Gottcha thanks. 

USA 'ute' = AU SUV


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Dusty78 said:


> I just ordered a Hyundai Santa Cruz….Korean Ute!


What's it like? I hear the new ones have come a long way and quite good. True?


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

I haven’t picked it up yet.


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)

PorscheGuy1 said:


> never a fan of the italians, but i have owned over 30 porsches, my current ones
> 
> 2015 991 turbo s
> 1997 993 turbo
> ...


Wow, that's quite a collection and a solid reminder that I should have had WAY less fun in college. I seem to be really good at waiting until a car becomes collectible (highly desirable by a certain generation that now has expendable income) and that list most recently includes the e39 M5 and the 928. Enjoy that stroked 928, i bet it eats up the miles like few others....if and when it leaves the garage.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Found another IWC hotwheels Benz.

300 SL Gullwing is my all time favourite car.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

I like all things involving engineering.
From micro engineering (watches) to coal fired steamships, and of course cars and bikes. 
I’ve worked with and studied them my entire life. 
I’ll start with this one.
My 1925 Australian delivered Chevrolet Superior K touring.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This is my daily car. Nothing crazy done to it - exhaust/intake/tune and some cosmetic stuff. Not on the same level as some of the other posts around here, but I love it nonetheless. Bike is a friend’s.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## KayGee (Jun 21, 2010)

My daily driver. Lexus LC500 and my weekend toy BMW K1600 GTL


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Weird to say it, but the most luxurious vehicle I've owned is my current Ford Raptor. The combo of great seats, cavernous interior space, power and long travel suspension actually make it a dream to drive even on road. Not that I don't appreciate euro luxury, I've owned several Audi and BMWs including my wife's current ride. But by far, especially on long drives, the truck crushes them as far as comfort goes. It's also amazing at 50-60 on dirt, lives up to the hype.


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

My daily:










My midlife crisis impulse buy after a visit to Stuttgart's Porsche museum couple years ago:










And weekend toys to mess around:









Greetings
Eryk


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Ha, I visited the Mercedes Benz museum while I was in Stuttgart, but I won't be able to afford one anytime soon 😄 Where are you from in Ireland? Two years before I went to Germany and Austria, I was in a car accident near Kilkenny and it turned my vacation from a 13-day vacation to one lasting just over 60


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

civiclx said:


> Ha, I visited the Mercedes Benz museum while I was in Stuttgart, but I won't be able to afford one anytime soon 😄 Where are you from in Ireland? Two years before I went to Germany and Austria, I was in a car accident near Kilkenny and it turned my vacation from a 13-day vacation to one lasting just over 60


I had two Mercs a while ago and while in Stuttgart I dropped into the Mercedes museum little bit worried that I will want another Merc. Fortunately, I left the museum without the dire need of a car purchase. Porsche Museum, ss you can see above was a completely different story...

Sorry about your accident. I'm in Dublin. My honeymoon trip to Ireland 17 years ago got a little bit extended.

Greetings
Eryk


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Erolek said:


> I had two Mercs a while ago and while in Stuttgart I dropped into the Mercedes museum little bit worried that I will want another Merc. Fortunately, I left the museum without the dire need of a car purchase. Porsche Museum, ss you can see above was a completely different story...
> 
> Sorry about your accident. I'm in Dublin. My honeymoon trip to Ireland 17 years ago got a little bit extended.
> 
> ...


Ha, well the accident wasn't your fault. It was the fault of a typical American driver 😄 I didn't get to see a lot of the stuff that I wanted to. I was on my way to Rock Of Cashel after spending two nights in Graiguenamanagh. Got hit by a lorry and broke four ribs and suffered a punctured lung but to have an extra 47 days to recover in Kilkenny after getting out of the hospital was awesome. I think had I continued my trip, I was going to be staying in Kenmare for a couple nights. 
Where are you originally from?

Regarding the Mercedes Benz museum, you might be able to help me. I wandered through the gift shop into the dealership side when I was done touring. I saw a couple G Wagons and I couldn't read the invoice but I'm quite sure they both said about €600,000😮 Assuming my eyes weren't playing tricks on me, what could have possibly made them so expensive?


----------



## antwon412 (6 mo ago)

My toys.


----------



## taylorcummings97 (6 mo ago)

Mazzanti said:


> Started the year getting this beauty and its red carbon
> 
> View attachment 16519202
> 
> ...


Top drawer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

